# The Debussy Edition: Has Anyone Downloaded the Lyrics?



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I just purchases DG's Debussy Edition. It doesn't post the lyrics, but it says they can be downloaded at www.debussy150.net. Unfortunately, I can't get that site to load.

Has anyone downloaded that file and could share it? I can hunt around and get all the lyrics, but it would be a lot easier if it were all in one file.

Thanks.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I just purchases DG's Debussy Edition. It doesn't post the lyrics, but it says they can be downloaded at www.debussy150.net. Unfortunately, I can't get that site to load.
> 
> Has anyone downloaded that file and could share it? I can hunt around and get all the lyrics, but it would be a lot easier if it were all in one file.
> 
> Thanks.


Send me a PM, please.


----------

